# small cab build



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I just wanted to try a speaker , ended up putting together a cab for it , 
First try 1x12 cab. Here some picks.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

a few more coming


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

a few more coming


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

a few more coming


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok that's it , I used some old grill cloth, so it will have to be replaced when I can get some..


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That turned out rather well. I like how you did the front, it adds a bit of style.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice job. How did you find doing the Tolex ?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Great job. Looks like a Peavey Classic 30.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Great job. Looks like a Peavey Classic 30.


Yes I made it to match my classic 30 head,


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Nice job. How did you find doing the Tolex ?


Let's just say it's not fun lol:, I didn't have any tolex glue , just used some 3m spray glue I had left over from putting new cloth on the pool table.

I just used what I could find , that had here at the house , except the tolex which I got from someone had left over , Had just enough I mean just enough , one inch left over from trim and the grill cloth was given to me , came off a fender deluxe reverb , 30 years old.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice Job man, and thanks for the pictures!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Nice Job man, and thanks for the pictures!


+1...very impressive :bow:

cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

LaRSin said:


> Let's just say it's not fun lol:, I didn't have any tolex glue , just used some 3m spray glue I had left over from putting new cloth on the pool table.
> 
> I just used what I could find , that had here at the house , except the tolex which I got from someone had left over , Had just enough I mean just enough , one inch left over from trim and the grill cloth was given to me , came off a fender deluxe reverb , 30 years old.


I like that 3m spray (777 er sumthin' ) when I built my cases. My deluxe grill was toast too, I can see why buying new is a good thing.


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW! Great job on that!


----------

